# Should i go for these?



## sexypuma (Oct 18, 2006)

Please help me decide. Do you think i should go for them?
http://www.revolveclothing.com/productpages/TAVE-WJ16.jsp;jsessionid=2C707A129238B8B4079B04733E3830  CD


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 18, 2006)

Cute jeans but for the price, not worth it IMO.  You can probably by 5 pairs of jeans for that price.  Depends though, if you have a money tree outside your house then you might be ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## d_flawless (Oct 18, 2006)

wow those are really plain considering their price. i won't go above $200 unless they are unique!


----------



## sexypuma (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks girl for your advice. I think i am going to let this one pass. unless somebody else pays for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Uchina (Oct 18, 2006)

http://www.revolveclothing.com/produ...s/1921-WJ7.jsp I like these better.

I have a pair of Tavernittis and I love them to death!  They didn't cost THAT much though, only 200.  I say if you're going to spend that much, they have to fit like a dream and you have to adore them.


----------



## sexypuma (Oct 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Uchina* 

 
_http://www.revolveclothing.com/produ...s/1921-WJ7.jsp I like these better.

I have a pair of Tavernittis and I love them to death!  They didn't cost THAT much though, only 200._

 
Thanks girl! where did you get yours?


----------



## Uchina (Oct 22, 2006)

I got mine at a boutique in Portland Maine.  Jeans are something I HAVE to try on before I buy.


----------



## sexypuma (Oct 22, 2006)

awwwwww! i was crossing my fingers. Thanks anyway. I don't know but i buy a lot of clothing online. It usually fit pretty well.


----------

